# Case Tractors in North Dakota



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

These tractors are part of a collection that is located in Mott North Dakota. I had heard he had a few but was surprised when I seen them all. He puts them all in sheds for the winter. I posted pictures on the MM and Oliver board also. Hope you all enjoy te pictures.
caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/4e78

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm 

In the picture below is a Case 600 which at the time was the largest Case tractor(1957) and the smaller one is a Case S which is one of Case's smaller tractors without going to the VA series.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well he must have big A$$ shed to put all those and all the others.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well he must have big A$$ shed to put all those and all the others. *


Nearest I could tell he had two big quansits he put them in.
caseman-d
I looked in the dictionary for the word quansit, meaning a type of building but was unable to find it.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Quonset:

A trademark used for a prefabricated portable hut having a semicircular roof of corrugated metal that curves down to form walls. This trademark often occurs in attributive contexts in print: "a Quonset building that once stored grain"

Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

They must have been massive for all those tractors to fit.
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Quonset:
> 
> A trademark used for a prefabricated portable hut having a semicircular roof of corrugated metal that curves down to form walls. This trademark often occurs in attributive contexts in print: "a Quonset building that once stored grain"
> ...


Thanks Ryan,
I looked again and it's not in my Merriam-Webster dictionary but it's in my Webster's New America dictionary.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I also spelt it a different way.
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I also spelt it a different way.
> Ryan *


Dictionary has it listed as "Quonset hut" now I'll know next time     
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Lol how did they figure on naming a barn a quonset?
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Lol how did they figure on naming a barn a quonset?
> Ryan *


Ryan, I don't know but I sure wouldn't mind having a couple of them.       
caseman-d


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Quonset Huts*

Quonset Huts - Those are the ones that look like a Dolly Parton in profile but are long instead of rounded. I think they were named for the Quonset Indian Tribe - Virginia, maybe? who lived in longhouses shaped much like that.

You can see them at any old airbase, or nowadays there are guys who make them out of the same style of steel as culverts - steel panels about 18" wide, bolted to theor neighbour. There was a thread on here for cheap steel buildings a few weeks ago where a guy was selling them.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Quonset Huts*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Quonset Huts - Those are the ones that look like a Dolly Parton in profile but are long instead of rounded. I think they were named for the Quonset Indian Tribe - Virginia, maybe? who lived in longhouses shaped much like that.
> 
> You can see them at any old airbase, or nowadays there are guys who make them out of the same style of steel as culverts - steel panels about 18" wide, bolted to theor neighbour. There was a thread on here for cheap steel buildings a few weeks ago where a guy was selling them. *


balmoralboy,
Hmmmmm, never even thought of Dolly  . Thanks for the information.
caseman-d


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Dolly*

That's what we call the buildings the Highways Dept uses for storing salt. They're all roof, just a roof made to fit a pile of salt.

The usual reference is " turn left at the first road past the Dolly Partons" 

Never known anyone to miss the corner!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Dolly*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *That's what we call the buildings the Highways Dept uses for storing salt. They're all roof, just a roof made to fit a pile of salt.
> 
> The usual reference is " turn left at the first road past the Dolly Partons"
> ...


I see lots of quonsets in my travels in ND and Canada. There are some in SD but not many that I have noticed. Well I least I'll know what people are talking about when they say turn at the dool partons, lol
caseman-d


----------

